# General > Farming & Crofting >  safe  return  of my suffolk cross texel tup  lamb from  olrig mains

## kimanderson

at the end of  october  a texel tup  and a suffolk cross tup  lamb  where  removed from  a park  at  olrig mains   the suffolk cross tup  lamb it took  me ten years to breed the  type  i was  looking  for   i would  be very grate  full if i  could  get him  back  he is irreplaceable  i need  him  for my  breeding  program  please  have some thought  about this    i am  trying to appeal to your conscious  this  is  a hobby of  mine   a tup  lamb  like this should not be  killed    i am  willing to negotiate  for the safe return  of the tup lamb   :Smile:   i can be contacted on  07860361863

----------

